# 8N Problem



## Milford1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Now I know this sounds crazy.But it happen.My starter had been hanging on the
flywheel for awhile,and I would have to remove the starter unhang it and the tractor would start and run for awhile longer.I have had the 8N for a few years so I figured it would not hurt to replace the starter so I ordered a new starter and
put it in.Before I go too far this 8N has been converted to 12V Neg Gnd system
before I got it.After I installed the starter tractor started ran great,ran it for about 45 minutes then I cut the Ign SW off,"tractor kept running",I had to turn the fuel
off to stop tractor from running.Then I checked the Batt it was reading 2.3V across the posts,removed the Pos and Neg cables from Batt read 6.4V (these readings were done with voltmeter).Now I guess everyone thinks I changed a wire or something.The starter is the only thing I changed I have the Batt cable and a wire to the Amp Meter on the SOL marked Batt, I have the wire from Push
Button mounted on small term back side of SOL (toward engine),and the big term front side of SOL copper strap from SOL term to Starter term.The only change I made was the old starter did not have SOL mounted to Starter,the new starter had two holes drilled in the starter with screws for monting the SOL on top of starter I did this.Could this make a difference? I went though the tractor cleaned all wire eyes and terminals carefully putting back each wire where it came from. It will not jump start,Help needed. Think I am shorted.Thanks


----------



## fordn (Jun 21, 2012)

Is the 12v conversion produced by a 1 wire gm alternator?


----------



## Milford1 (Jul 11, 2012)

I really guess the Alt is a one wire.I traced the wire to the Alt from a 3prong block
mounted on back of dash.I have no idea what this block is I have not found any
such block on 12V conversion diagrams the wire to Alt is on the right side of block
sitting in tractor seat it is #16 wire,when the wire get to Alt term there is another
wire that goes to a plug on back of Alt does this make it one wire or two wire Alt?
I am new to 8N tractor repairs so I need all the help I can get.Thanks.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

dismount the solenoid and remount it so it is not grounded to the starter. Seems like if you have a problem, the logical course is to undo any changes you made first.
A large capacity ammeter in series with the battery should show a short as soon as you turn on the ignition. Alternately, you could put a 20 amp fuse between the cable and either battery terminal. If it blows with a fully charged battery as soon as you turn the key to the run position, you have a nasty short.
I doubt that the alternator is an issue, but you can disconnect it temporarily to be sure.


----------



## Milford1 (Jul 11, 2012)

I will go back and disconnect SOL.Now on the old starter the SOL just laid on the
top of the starter,when I put in the new starter I mounted the SOL to the starter
with the two screws that came with the new starter,this was the only change I
made.Could the SOL mounted to top of starter be the problem?The only thing I found was the Batt wire going to headlights was bare (no insulation) running through the metal wiring tube on top of motor.Now one other question on my Ign
SW have two wires on the left of SW (sitting in seat) one wire goes to a three prong block (left side in seat) the right side of block goes to ALT,the other wire goes to the Restior block.I have not been able to find out what this 3prong block
is it is Gray all around with black around the prongs the Middle Prong is a 45 degree angle the end prongs are straight.Any idea what it is?And what it does? I think everyone can tell this tractor needs a good wiring job.Thanks for your help.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't tell you if mounting the solenoid caused your problem or not, but you have an obvious short circuit. I would start at the last change you made and prove your work before I went off looking at other things.
At this point, I might even lubricate the Bendix on the old starter and reinstall it with the solenoid where it was. It is possible that the new starter is garbage, or that the mounting screws for the solenoid are too long and hitting something inside the case.
I can't help you with your N specific wiring problems, at least until Monday or Tuesday if I can take a look at a friend's '50 8N


----------

